# YK11 SARM Cycle: Dosage, Side Effects, and PCT



## AlexTim (Mar 23, 2018)

When it comes to bodybuilding, YK-11 is ideal for anyone looking to build lean muscle, whilst shedding fat. *YK-11* has been tested and found to have a remarkable prowess for simultaneously boosting lean muscle, as well as getting rid of fat. So if you’re already at your peak fitness, and really just require slight maintenance, maybe go for something less powerful, otherwise, this potent supplement could well be the one for you. YK-11 isn’t allowed for competing by the WADA (World Anti-Doping Association), so if you’re looking to compete, look elsewhere for your supplements.

*Correct Dosages of YK-11*

The correct dosage of YK-11 is between 2mg and 5mg daily, for men. Started at the lower dosage and the building up to maintain effects, unless you’ve already used SARMs and thus desensitized your body to their effects. You should always run YK-11 solo, rather than in a stack of steroids due to how effective the anabolic SARM is, and the half-life of the supplement is between six and ten hours, meaning you need to take it twice daily.

*Are There Any Side Effects When Using YK-11*

For such a powerful and potent, YK-11 has a shocking lack of any actual side-effects. When compared to supplements like prohormones and anabolic steroids, whose host of side effects include acne, hair loss, organ and heart damage, and other worrying risks, YK-11 is an absolute lifesaver. Even to the point where at lower doses a PCT (post cycle therapy) isn’t really required. However, at higher doses, it’s probably sensible.


*Benefits of YK11*

The benefits of YK-11 are myriad. Not only can you expect exactly what you came here for; massive lean muscle gains, and reaching the size and definition you always dreamed of, but you can also expect to lose fat, which is always a great thing. Unlike prohormones and anabolic steroids, the effects of YK-11 are very mild, even at high dosages. YK-11 is a very promising supplement that could provide a very clear route to the body you’ve always wanted, even if you’re not one of the genetic lottery winners.


----------



## Jin (Mar 23, 2018)

Get it over with Alex. We're sick of waiting.


----------



## Mythos (Mar 23, 2018)

YK11 has only had in vitro studies and anything that you say about it is guesswork at best.


----------



## Dbolitarian (Mar 23, 2018)

Save your money


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 23, 2018)

AlexTim said:


> When it comes to bodybuilding, YK-11 is ideal for anyone looking to build lean muscle, whilst shedding fat. *YK-11* has been tested and found to have a remarkable prowess for simultaneously boosting lean muscle, as well as getting rid of fat. So if you’re already at your peak fitness, and really just require slight maintenance, maybe go for something less powerful, otherwise, this potent supplement could well be the one for you. YK-11 isn’t allowed for competing by the WADA (World Anti-Doping Association), so if you’re looking to compete, look elsewhere for your supplements.
> 
> *Correct Dosages of YK-11*
> 
> ...



You are a danger to people that come here to learn. Done with you.


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 23, 2018)

You don’t know shit dude. 

Go somewhere else n copy n paste your shit as info.


----------



## malysh888 (Jul 12, 2018)

lmfao....................................


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 12, 2018)

malysh888 said:


> lmfao....................................



I agree. People who think sarms are safe and effective are so stupid it's hilarious


----------

